# Old 56k



## wasurenaide (Dec 3, 2008)

I installed freebsd 7.0 from a DVD and added almost everything from ports to the installation. ACPI fails, but disabled everything including Xorg is working fine, except the old modem. It's a hardware pci modem that needs no drivers and works fine on linux, it is not a winmodem or a softmodem, it's a hardmodem, I assure you. It's a "3Com" brand, the vendor/device is 12b9:1008. I'm seeing /dev/cuad0 and /dev/cuad4 show up, and it seems to be /dev/cuad0, but running ppp and trying to use it doesn't work, it says basically that it can't be used.  dmesg seems to say something about not being able to set the port, I don't have the specifics but I can get back to post them. I did some searches already but I wasn't able to find a solution. 
But is this modem supposed to work by default in the Generic kernel for 7.0? I know ppp client side is dead and probably not supported but I'm wondering if anybody knows about this anyways.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2008)

It's more likely the modem is cuad4 (com5). Cua0 (com1) is probably the onboard serial port.

Try something like cu or minicom, you should at least be able to enter AT modem commands.
Also make sure the baudrate is set correctly.


----------



## wasurenaide (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey,

The PC has no serial ports, just USB and the usual PS/2. Trying to use ppp on cuad4 in any way causes the system to completely freeze, sometimes it is able to recover. I'm going to try those you mention to see if either one responds.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 3, 2008)

Post dmesg output somewhere, also have you look in handbook, there is whole chapter dedicated for PPP.
If you do not have serial port, you should use cuaaX instead.


----------



## wasurenaide (Dec 4, 2008)

There is no /dev/cuaaX.

Here is dmesg


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 24 19:59:52 UTC 2008
    root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz (3066.81-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf49  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x651d<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,CNXT-ID,CX16,xTPR>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
real memory  = 2079260672 (1982 MB)
avail memory = 2024939520 (1931 MB)
MPTable: <OEM00000 PROD00000000>
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0: Assuming intbase of 0
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Feb 24 2008 19:59:27)
cpu0 on motherboard
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pcib0: <MPTable Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xee00-0xeeff mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xfdef0000-0xfdefffff irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci1
atapci0: <ATI IXP400 SATA150 controller> port 0xff00-0xff07,0xfe00-0xfe03,0xfd00-0xfd07,0xfc00-0xfc03,0xfb00-0xfb0f mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02f1ff irq 23 at device 17.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <ATI IXP400 SATA150 controller> port 0xfa00-0xfa07,0xf900-0xf903,0xf800-0xf807,0xf700-0xf703,0xf600-0xf60f mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02e1ff irq 22 at device 18.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff at device 19.0 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci0 attach returned 6
ohci1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02cfff at device 19.1 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ohci1: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci1 attach returned 6
ehci0: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02bfff at device 19.2 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ehci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ehci0 attach returned 6
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci2: <ATI IXP400 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xf400-0xf40f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata1: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib2: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib2
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xda00-0xdaff mem 0xfddff000-0xfddff0ff irq 21 at device 2.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:17:31:b9:3b:fd
rl0: [ITHREAD]
pci2: <multimedia, audio> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
pci2: <input device> at device 3.1 (no driver attached)
pci2: <multimedia, video> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
pci2: <multimedia> at device 4.1 (no driver attached)
sio0: <3COM PCI FaxModem> port 0xdd00-0xdd07 at device 5.0 on pci2
sio0: moving to sio4
sio4: type 16550A
pcib2: unable to route slot 5 INTA
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcbfff,0xcc000-0xd3fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
can't re-use a leaf (%desc)!
can't re-use a leaf (%driver)!
can't re-use a leaf (%location)!
can't re-use a leaf (%pnpinfo)!
can't re-use a leaf (%parent)!
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
unknown: <PNP0303> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 3066806349 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552L/0614> at ata0-master UDMA33
ad2: DMA limited to UDMA33, device found non-ATA66 cable
ad2: 57220MB <WDC WD600BB-75CAA0 16.06V16> at ata1-master UDMA33
ad3: DMA limited to UDMA33, device found non-ATA66 cable
ad3: 12971MB <WDC WD136AA 80.10A80> at ata1-slave UDMA33
ad8: 190782MB <SAMSUNG SP2004C VM100-38> at ata4-master SATA150
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad3s1 is ntfs/Lost.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad8s1 is ext2fs/princess.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad8s7 is ext2fs/ogre.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad2s1a
ohci0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff at device 19.0 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci0 attach returned 6
ohci1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02cfff at device 19.1 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ohci1: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci1 attach returned 6
ehci0: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02bfff at device 19.2 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ehci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ehci0 attach returned 6
ohci0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff at device 19.0 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ohci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci0 attach returned 6
ohci1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02cfff at device 19.1 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ohci1: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci1 attach returned 6
ehci0: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02bfff at device 19.2 on pci0
pcib0: unable to route slot 19 INTA
ehci0: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ehci0 attach returned 6
pcm0: <Creative EMU10K1> port 0xdf00-0xdf1f irq 16 at device 3.0 on pci2
pcm0: <SigmaTel STAC9708/11 AC97 Codec>
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
```

The modem does seem to show up
"sio0: <3COM PCI FaxModem> port 0xdd00-0xdd07 at device 5.0 on pci2"


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, but it's also showing a few error messages.

sio0: *moving to sio4*
sio4: type 16550A
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled

Not sure what to make of it though.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 4, 2008)

Look in */boot/device.hints* and search for lines with sio, everything should be self explanatory.
If not, feel free to ask.


----------



## wasurenaide (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes thanks, I will have to ask because it doesn't mean anything to me. Keep in mind this is the first time I've installed freebsd. Here are the sio in device hints:

hint.sio.0.at="isa"
hint.sio.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.sio.0.flags="0x10"
hint.sio.0.irq="4"
hint.sio.1.at="isa"
hint.sio.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.sio.1.irq="3"
hint.sio.2.at="isa"
hint.sio.2.disabled="1"
hint.sio.2.port="0x3E8"
hint.sio.2.irq="5"
hint.sio.3.at="isa"
hint.sio.3.disabled="1"
hint.sio.3.port="0x2E8"
hint.sio.3.irq="9"


----------



## catphish (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you have a /dev/ttyd0 or /dev/ttyd4?


----------



## wasurenaide (Dec 9, 2008)

catphish said:
			
		

> Do you have a /dev/ttyd0 or /dev/ttyd4?



There is both. Using ttyd0 with ppp causes the system to freeze, while ttyd4 doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## catphish (Dec 11, 2008)

Do you have a terminal emulator/modem program installed?  Another poster mentioned minicom.  I would connect to /dev/ttyd4 and try the usual "ate1q0" and see what turns up.  From the dmesg output, it looks like the modem is getting moved to ttyd4.


----------



## zer0sig (Dec 11, 2008)

you might try this as a quick and dirty test:

1. plug a phone line into your modem.

2.type the below (CR/LF implied for each line here)
cat > /dev/cuad4
ATL1
ATA

-now if your modem is working and talking you should hear the modem trying to answer. if this works, you're cool. to hang the modem up, use
ATH

just a little test from my late 90's FreeBSD+modem+NAT+squid days. It also works in a standard DOS-style command prompt as 
copy con COM2
or something to that effect. give it a shot.


----------

